# Sigma 50-150 2.8 review



## Joze Hribar (Dec 17, 2006)

This is the link to the revewhttp://peterbernik.blogspot.com/2006/12/sigma-apo-50-150mm-f28-ex-dc-hsm-review.html


----------

